# Conectar movil (motorola v3, z3, v360...) al equipo de sonido



## Fer5514 (Nov 10, 2009)

Buenas compañeros, me a surgido esta duda, he modificado el cable handsfree de mi motorola z3 para poder escuchar musica en el equipo de sonido.

El problema es cuando lo quiero conectar por ejemplo a la pc, o al aparato de mi auto, el auricular simplemente no funciona  el movil solamente prende la pantalla (cuando inserto el cable miniusb) pero al poner la musica se escucha por el altavoz 

espero me puedan ayudar con esta dudilla, gracias desde ya

post original (si se puede, si no borrarlo ): http://www.modmymoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55769

saludos


----------

